# Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have had my new tivo mini vox for a few days now and its mostly working. Even got plex up and running pretty well on it tonight.

What will NOT work is the Vox remote in RF mode. It simply will not pair with the mini Vox. Tried all the tips at tivo.com/support, the back/tivo button, the tvpower/tivo button, it tries to pair while on the pairing screen but it does not work. Occasionally it will think its paired but will do nothing until I reset it and its back in RF mode.

What EXACTLY do I have to do to get this new remote and unit that came together and should have been paired when shipped, to work together. The instructions provided on screen and on the tivo web site simply do not work.

The mini is in gen3 UI as I am not moving on to gen4 until some form of pc to tivo file transfer works.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh, yes I wasted over an hour on the phone with tivo customer service unplugging and rebooting every box in my home...what does my router have to do with pairing the remote? Who writes these scripts?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try popping the trunk to your car and see if that makes any difference?

If not, it's probably defective hardware...

-KP


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

After an hour on the phone with tivo support, they told me the vox remote would not work with the mini. No mater how long I tried to explain it was the new mini vox and the remote came with it. I gave up.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Try the CSR Roulette again...

-KP


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

[*WAG*] (I have no interest in Hydra/Gen4 OR VOX, just reading for the 'Entertainment Value') 


Mikeguy said:


> Have you opted into the new Hydra UI and had it installed on your Bolt box? *Voice only works with the Hydra UI--it does not work with the Gen3 UI* (the "regular" user interface until Hydra came out on Sunday).





jcthorne said:


> I have had my new tivo mini vox for a few days now and its mostly working. Even got plex up and running pretty well on it tonight.
> 
> What will NOT work is the Vox remote in RF mode. It simply will not pair with the mini Vox. Tried all the tips at tivo.com/support, the back/tivo button, the tvpower/tivo button, it tries to pair while on the pairing screen but it does not work. Occasionally it will think its paired but will do nothing until I reset it and its back in RF mode.
> 
> ...


Gen3 vs Gen4?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

kpeters59 said:


> Try the CSR Roulette again...
> 
> -KP


Personally, I'd wait a day or so and see if @TiVo_Ted has a reply (on this topic).

TCF is *VERY* lucky to have someone KNOWLEGEABLE currently participating on a daily basis. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Well, I am now pretty certain I have a defective VOX remote. I decided to try and pair an extra white Bolt remote that was in a drawer. It paired first try and works perfectly in RF mode. So at least the mini vox is ok, just a dead remote. Now I will try one more time to attempt getting tivo to send me a replacement. I'll wait until tomorrow. I tried the chat function on the tivo web site but that was worse than useless. They just told me to call in tomorrow as tech support was closed.

Tivo makes this much harder than it has to be.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

ClearToLand said:


> [*WAG*] (I have no interest in Hydra/Gen4 OR VOX, just reading for the 'Entertainment Value')
> 
> Gen3 vs Gen4?


I am not trying to use voice, just trying to pair the included remote with the box in RF mode as instructed on screen and in the setup instructions. I fully realize the voice button will do nothing in gen3 UI.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Have you tried everything here?

TiVo Customer Support


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

jcthorne said:


> ...*Who writes these scripts?*


IME, dealing with MANY outsourced support reps over various companies, you're dealing with a person who has absolutely NO hands-on experience with the product, given a script by a manager (i.e. someone who directly controls their salary and whether or not they have a job tomorrow), and a goal to solve ALL problems (somehow) *WITHOUT* the need for escalation.

This script is written by another person, again with no hands-on experience, following some rough guidelines that s/he received 3rd or 4th person (like whispering something through multiple persons and comparing the input to the final output).

Kind of the inverse of the Mother Teresa quote: "We the unwilling, led by the unqualified... ...strive to get you off the phone asap".

Have you paid attention to the amount of 'Background Chatter' in a Philippine call center?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Have you tried everything here?
> 
> TiVo Customer Support


Yes, just reviewed again. The new remote does not pair. An old bolt remote paired first attempt and is working for now. Guess I need to find a tivo CSR that can actually send me a replacement. Or give up and take the whole box back to best buy tomorrow and try another one.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Yes, just reviewed again. The new remote does not pair. An old bolt remote paired first attempt and is working for now. Guess I need to find a tivo CSR that can actually send me a replacement. Or give up and take the whole box back to best buy tomorrow and try another one.


No chance it paired with another Bolt?

"Power down other TiVo BOLT/s that you may have when attempting to pair your voice remote, as it may inadvertently pair with other TiVo BOLT."

ETA

That page is not well written.


You cannot hit "any button except back" on the pairing screen. Many buttons will exit, including TiVo, Select, Live TV. Any direction button on the navigation pad (not Select!) can be pressed or any trick-play button.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

I had the same issue with my Mini Vox. I did a "Global Reset" on the remote and it paired fine after that. Have you tried a Global Reset? (On the remote, not on the Mini...)


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> After an hour on the phone with tivo support, they told me the vox remote would not work with the mini. No mater how long I tried to explain it was the new mini vox and the remote came with it. I gave up.


Of course you are correct here. I just sent an all-caps email to our customer support people to get them to stop doing this.

Bluetooth pairing is clearly an issue here. The old BOLT remote is RF4CE, the new VOX Remote is Bluetooth. The MINI VOX has built-in support for both. The issue we are having is with Bluetooth pairing, and I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. The problem is not widespread, but it is clearly happening to some. I'm going to try to post the official reset procedure here shortly to have you guys give it a try. I'm getting these instructions from our remote team, not customer support.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you Ted for hanging around our little forum.

I, for one, welcome you here!

-Kyle


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's the procedure I used. It paired fine after I did this.

*To perform a global reset of your remote control:*

Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
Press the TiVo button and the TV Power button simultaneously until the light at the end of the remote comes on.
Press Thumbs Down 3 times, followed by Enter. The remote light should go out.
*NOTE:* If the incorrect button is pressed, press *Clear* to start over.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Nak said:


> Here's the procedure I used. It paired fine after I did this.
> 
> *To perform a global reset of your remote control:*
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this didn't help. I'm still getting a D400 error with my Mini when I hit the voice button.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

geekmedic said:


> Unfortunately, this didn't help. I'm still getting a D400 error with my Mini when I hit the voice button.


Do you have a Mini Vox (running Gen 4 UI)?

-KP


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Do you have a Mini Vox (running Gen 4 UI)?
> 
> -KP


No, sorry. I have a Mini running Gen 4 UI with a Vox Remote/dongle.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

OK...that _should_ work. (obviously...)

After the reset, I suppose I'd reboot the Mini at least once and try again...

-KP


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

geekmedic said:


> Unfortunately, this didn't help. I'm still getting a D400 error with my Mini when I hit the voice button.


That procedure I posted is just to get the remote to pair with the Mini Vox, which is the point of this thread. I think maybe you're on the wrong thread...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

ClearToLand said:


> [*WAG*] (I have no interest in Hydra/Gen4 OR VOX, just reading for the 'Entertainment Value')
> 
> Gen3 vs Gen4?


Gen4 = Hydra
Gen3 = the UI immediately before Hydra


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Nak said:


> I had the same issue with my Mini Vox. I did a "Global Reset" on the remote and it paired fine after that. Have you tried a Global Reset? (On the remote, not on the Mini...)


Yes, have tried that several times with the insistence of the tivo support script persons.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> No chance it paired with another Bolt?
> 
> "Power down other TiVo BOLT/s that you may have when attempting to pair your voice remote, as it may inadvertently pair with other TiVo BOLT."
> 
> ...


Just on the off chance my bolt that is clear on the other end of the house could have something to do with the pairing problem, I powered it down and tried again. Global reset on the remote, and reboot of the mini. It will not pair. IR still works and the bolt remote still work fine in RF. I either have a bad remote or a bad mini. I had planned on getting another vox remote anyway for another unit when (if) I decide to move up to Hydra (pending file transfers get fixed). So I went ahead and ordered one from Amazon for monday delivery. Will see if that one will pair. If not, I plan to return the mini to Best Buy as defective and get another one if they have one.

This really should not be so hard. The remote shipped with the unit should have been paired before it was shipped.


----------



## Elizabeth1007 (Nov 4, 2017)

I am also having the same issue, called supposed after I already read on thier website that they are aware of issue. Support only could tell me to keep calling in for updates when they find a fix. I have a tivo roamio premier, series five, and a mini. I upgraded them to the latest software and I purchased two new vox remotes that go with the roamio and mini. I was able to pair the main TiVo just fine, IR and voice. Then I go to the mini and it won't pair for the voice command. IR pairs ok. I have tried what people and TiVo suggested, cycling power, global reset on remote, pair on the pair screen and none of it works. Please let me know if anyone comes up with anything. It sounds like maybe the newer bolt tivos can pair just fine, I wonder if it is related to older models of the minis? Please help


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Gen4 = Hydra
> Gen3 = the UI immediately before Hydra


Thanks but I already knew that.

What I was suggesting (WAG to @jcthorne) was that since, as you posted:


> ...*Voice only works with the Hydra UI--it does not work with the Gen3 UI*...


was the possibility of something in the gen3 software got 'scrambled' when he (probably had to) rolled back from the (assumed) as-delivered Mini Vox w/ gen4 software.

You needed to expand both QUOTEs to follow my random thought pattern though:
Voice only works in gen4
New Mini Vox is running gen3
New Vox Remote won't pair with new Mini Vox in RF mode
(should have been paired by TiVo before shipping like all other remotes I've received with units)
WAG


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

jcthorne said:


> ...*give up and take the whole box back to best buy tomorrow and try another one*.


:thumbsup:


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Has anyone having problems tried the following:

1) Put Remote in IR mode -- HOLD DOWN <TIVO> and <C> until you get three red flashes. Now the remote should control the TiVo, in IR mode (you get a red flash at every key press). Press LIVETV and tune to any channel you receive.

2) Reset remote and device pairing and put the TiVo back in "New" mode by doing the following.

Point the remote towards the TiVo and press the following sequence:

<CLEAR><ENTER><CLEAR> 221 <CLEAR>.

This should reset the pairing on both the remote and the DVR. I don't think you get any flashes at this point, so just wait a few seconds. (Note your TiVo needs to receive this command via IR, which is why the remote has to being pointed towards the TiVo when you press this sequence).

3) After you've waited a few seconds, press a button on the remote (channel up works fine for this). You should see a red and a yellow flash. Wait a couple of seconds and press channel up againn (is it flashing only yellow now)? If so, you should be paired in BlueTooth mode now.

4) Try the <VOICE> button -- does it work?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

@High Technology Unfortunately this didn't work. I have a Mini that starts with A92 for the TSN, and according to info on TiVo's website (see below link), this only applies to A93 and newer Minis.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


----------



## Elizabeth1007 (Nov 4, 2017)

geekmedic said:


> @High Technology Unfortunately this didn't work. I have a Mini that starts with A92 for the TSN, and according to info on TiVo's website (see below link), this only applies to A93 and newer Minis.
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Remotes-RF-Pairing-Instructions


I have an A92 mini also. Do you think if we get a newer mini, the remote would work with voice command? Do newer minis work with series 5 roamio?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Elizabeth1007 said:


> I have an A92 mini also. Do you think if we get a newer mini, the remote would work with voice command? Do newer minis work with series 5 roamio?


I just connected a Mini Vox to my Roamio Basic and set up voice commands. Works fine. I followed the on screen instructions.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

I didn’t realize there were two different categories of hardware configurations being discussed here - both Mini Vox devices and also older Minis with the accessory remote/dongle. 

I was only able to try with with a Mini Vox, as I don’t have a dongle to try with an older Mini.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Elizabeth1007 said:


> I have an A92 mini also. Do you think if we get a newer mini, the remote would work with voice command? Do newer minis work with series 5 roamio?


All of the different model Minis work with all Roamio and Bolt models under Hydra. But you shouldn't have to buy a new Mini if you already have the hardware. Something seems to have gone wrong in the software for the Bluetooth pairing/re-pairing process, and/or with the software for the dongles.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

High Technology said:


> Has anyone having problems tried the following:
> 
> 1) Put Remote in IR mode -- HOLD DOWN <TIVO> and <C> until you get three red flashes. Now the remote should control the TiVo, in IR mode (you get a red flash at every key press). Press LIVETV and tune to any channel you receive.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU THANK YOU!

That actually worked when nothing the Tivo CS folks tried or anything else suggested here would. The one wierd thing about this is the key sequence has no outward signs its actually doing anything and did not pair automatically but when I went to the paring screen and held Tivo + back until the red light came on, it went into the pairing mode and linked right up. My mini is now working fine in RF mode as it should. My mini Vox is in gen3 mode so there will be no voice commands. Not until they get gen4 fixed.


----------



## Elizabeth1007 (Nov 4, 2017)

High Technology said:


> All of the different model Minis work with all Roamio and Bolt models under Hydra. But you shouldn't have to buy a new Mini if you already have the hardware. Something seems to have gone wrong in the software for the Bluetooth pairing/re-pairing process, and/or with the software for the dongles.


Thank you! Are you confident TiVo will have a software update that will fix this? They want me to keep calling them every few days to see if they have an update.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

I am very confident they will sort it out. The code should be at least 95% (if not fully) written as the two variants of the Mini share much of the same hardware and the code amongst many of the models of TiVos should overlap quite a bit. 

My reset procedure outlined above is nothing brand new — it’s the same as the Roamio devices uses in RF mode to reset the pairing. 

TiVo advertised this to work on the Mini V1 so they should be able to make it work with little fanfare.


----------



## Dorv (Sep 28, 2004)

Not sure if I need to start a new thread, but I'm struggling getting a new Vox remote RF-paired with a Roamio. I didn't know about the dongle (which wasn't included in the WeaKnees supplied remote via Amazon), but I'm not really interested in Voice control as much as I just want RF. (I had to replace a remote on my mini upstairs, so why not get the newest?).

When I try the pairing process (Tivo+Back), it sticks at the flashing yellow lights and never gets to the quick flashes. I've tried several times.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Dorv said:


> Not sure if I need to start a new thread, but I'm struggling getting a new Vox remote RF-paired with a Roamio. I didn't know about the dongle (which wasn't included in the WeaKnees supplied remote via Amazon), but I'm not really interested in Voice control as much as I just want RF. (I had to replace a remote on my mini upstairs, so why not get the newest?).
> 
> When I try the pairing process (Tivo+Back), it sticks at the flashing yellow lights and never gets to the quick flashes. I've tried several times.


Unfortunately, you have the wrong remote bundle for he Roamio - the Vox remote is IR/Bluetooth and does not support traditional RF. So in order to work in Bluetooth mode with a Roamio, you MUST get the TiVo Bluetooth dongle.

The remote is identical, just bundled with the dongle for the Mini/Roamio boxes. The Bolt has BT built in and doesn't need the dongle - it seems that you got the Bolt version.


----------



## James Stephens (Nov 10, 2017)

I am not able to get my VOX Remote to pair via RF to the Mini VOX it came with. The Mini VOX is running Hydra. I have tried everything suggested above to no avail.

The VOX remote that came with my my Bolt VOX paired via RF automatically.


----------



## MMorrow (Nov 13, 2007)

High Technology said:


> All of the different model Minis work with all Roamio and Bolt models under Hydra. ... Something seems to have gone wrong in the software for the Bluetooth pairing/re-pairing process, and/or with the software for the dongles.


My minis are all TSN A92, and none of the suggestions allow the BT dongle to pair with the VOX remote. WeaKnees steered me to this thread. Sounds like they and Tivo needs to advertise that the remote+dongle does not work with older minis, had I known that I would not have ordered.

How do I know if I'm running "hydra", and if I need that how do I upgrade to it?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

MMorrow said:


> How do I know if I'm running "hydra", and if I need that how do I upgrade to it?


Compare what your Tivo(s) are running with the Hydra pictures on the Tivo website.

If you don't know whether you are running Hydra, I suggest you not install it.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Checking back in here on a few voice remote issues. They are all covered in this thread, but let's try to break it down:

- Some MINI VOX devices came with a VOX Remote that does not seem to be auto pairing. They are not paired during manufacturing, because the remotes are packed into the box later in the process. By design, they are supposed to pair automatically during Guided Setup. This apparently is not happening. A few people have been able to reset their remotes and get them working, but a couple of people seem to report that nothing works for them. In that case, we can send you a replacement remote to see if that fixes things. We are in the process of doing this and retrieving the original remotes to see if there is some sort of firmware problem on the early remotes.

- We are definitely having a problem with 1st gen MINI devices whose TSN starts with A92. These devices were tested, but something must have gone wrong. We are working to fix this now and plan to include that in our upcoming patch release. This could be a few weeks out though. I'm really sorry that something got missed here.

- We are hearing about other pairing problems with VOX Remotes and Roamio or BOLT DVR's. Some of these seem like they are fixed with a variety of the fixes reported on this thread. Other people report that nothing works. I am looking into a couple of these cases personally. First, to be clear, in order to use a VOX Remote with a Roamio, you must purchase the remote that comes with it's own Bluetooth dongle. No other Bluetooth dongles work with Roamio and the VOX Remote. Without the proper Bluetooth dongle, your remote will only work in IR mode and voice control will not work. Also, the original Roamio and BOLT remotes are both RF4CE (ZigBee) remotes, not Bluetooth. Bluetooth is much more susceptible to interference from WiFi routers, fluorescent lights, microwaves, cell phones, etc. So, even though your existing remote worked fine, you may need to rearrange things in your AV setup in order for the new remote to work reliably.

I am preparing a single document that contains everything you can try in order to diagnose remote pairing issues. I'll post that shortly.


----------



## SANdood (Nov 13, 2001)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Checking back in here on a few voice remote issues. They are all covered in this thread, but let's try to break it down:
> 
> - We are definitely having a problem with 1st gen MINI devices whose TSN starts with A92. These devices were tested, but something must have gone wrong. We are working to fix this now and plan to include that in our upcoming patch release. This could be a few weeks out though. I'm really sorry that something got missed here.
> 
> I am preparing a single document that contains everything you can try in order to diagnose remote pairing issues. I'll post that shortly.


A few WEEKS!?#@*

Here's the problem with that - all my A92 Mini's (4 of them) are now all but useless because I had to upgrade them to the new Experience, which requires the Back button (where left-arrow used to suffice). I can't use the new remotes in IR mode, because they keep trying to pair, and eventually they will pair with my Roamio's dongle (on another floor in the house), which obviously isn't good.

My family is not liking this "new Experience" very much...


----------



## null145 (Aug 4, 2017)

I've got an A93 mini that my remote won't pair with. It used to be paired but I reset the remote to clear an accidental AV code from the power button. That was my mistake and only after running into trouble did I realize I made a second mistake by resetting the remote. After clearing the remote I cannot get it to pair again. I did notice that my phone can see the remote as an available bluetooth device for pairing if that matters at all. It starts to make me question if the issue resides with the dongle itself. IR and RF modes have both been tried with no impact on the ability to pair.


----------



## James Stephens (Nov 10, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> - Some MINI VOX devices came with a VOX Remote that does not seem to be auto pairing. They are not paired during manufacturing, because the remotes are packed into the box later in the process. By design, they are supposed to pair automatically during Guided Setup. This apparently is not happening. A few people have been able to reset their remotes and get them working, but a couple of people seem to report that nothing works for them. In that case, we can send you a replacement remote to see if that fixes things. We are in the process of doing this and retrieving the original remotes to see if there is some sort of firmware problem on the early remotes.


Hello there, I purchased a spare VOX Remote when I bought the Mini VOX. I tried the spare remote but I can't get it to pair either. Maybe this is also one of the early remotes that has the same problem if that is indeed what is going on. I'll call Tivo tomorrow to see if I can arrange for a new remote.


----------



## James Stephens (Nov 10, 2017)

James Stephens said:


> Hello there, I purchased a spare VOX Remote when I bought the Mini VOX. I tried the spare remote but I can't get it to pair either. Maybe this is also one of the early remotes that has the same problem if that is indeed what is going on. I'll call Tivo tomorrow to see if I can arrange for a new remote.


I called Tivo today. I was told this is a known issue. A case has been created and I was told that I would receive an update via email when a new version of firmware is available for the Mini Vox which resolves this issue. There is no plan to send me another remote at this point in time.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

James Stephens said:


> Hello there, I purchased a spare VOX Remote when I bought the Mini VOX. I tried the spare remote but I can't get it to pair either. Maybe this is also one of the early remotes that has the same problem if that is indeed what is going on. I'll call Tivo tomorrow to see if I can arrange for a new remote.


Are you trying to pair a second remote with the Vox? I am not sure if you can pair multiple remotes with the same box simultaneously You may need to reset the pairing on your box too, which is the different reset procedure I posted above if you want to try pairing the spare remote INSTEAD of the original one.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

High Technology said:


> Are you trying to pair a second remote with the Vox? I am not sure if you can pair multiple remotes with the same box simultaneously You may need to reset the pairing on your box too, which is the different reset procedure I posted above if you want to try pairing the spare remote INSTEAD of the original one.


I actually have 3 remotes paired to my Mini VOX. The Vox remote that came with it, an earlier slide remote with a dongle, and a slide pro remote. The first two work fine, on the Slide Pro every button on the keyboard is dead.


----------



## poulos_tim (Feb 14, 2003)

SANdood said:


> A few WEEKS!?#@*
> 
> Here's the problem with that - all my A92 Mini's (4 of them) are now all but useless because I had to upgrade them to the new Experience, which requires the Back button (where left-arrow used to suffice). I can't use the new remotes in IR mode, because they keep trying to pair, and eventually they will pair with my Roamio's dongle (on another floor in the house), which obviously isn't good.
> 
> My family is not liking this "new Experience" very much...


You can use the "Zoom" button instead of the "Back" button on the original Mini remote. I also have an A92 Mini that won't fully pair with my new VOX Remote, but I was using the original remote with the Zoom button for a few days while I waited for my new remote to arrive.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Nak said:


> I actually have 3 remotes paired to my Mini VOX. The Vox remote that came with it, an earlier slide remote with a dongle, and a slide pro remote. The first two work fine, on the Slide Pro every button on the keyboard is dead.


Sorry, I should have been clearer in my response since you were asking about a second VOX remote. I don't have a second VOX remote to test this on, but my understanding was that you couldn't pair multiple Bluetooth (i.e., Vox) remotes to the same box. Again, I can't try this, but since BT is an encrypted / two-way technology, I am assuming the box can only "talk" to one Vox remote at a time.

As far as the other remote technoligies, they each have their own interface/hardware so I can see being able to use the Slide remote and the Vox remote simultaneously. I presume the older RF remotes were one-way/unencrypted radio signals, so you can use as many of these as you want simultaneously (I used to use 2 RF remotes with my DirecTV system years ago).

FWIW, The Slide Pro, I believe is a known issue with Hydra -- a software issue that wasn't properly tested.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

High Technology said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer in my response since you were asking about a second VOX remote. I don't have a second VOX remote to test this on, but my understanding was that you couldn't pair multiple Bluetooth (i.e., Vox) remotes to the same box. Again, I can't try this, but since BT is an encrypted / two-way technology, I am assuming the box can only "talk" to one Vox remote at a time.


I have 2 Vox remotes, connected to 1 dongle on my Roamio Basic.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

idksmy said:


> I have 2 Vox remotes, connected to 1 dongle on my Roamio Basic.


Thanks. Does the voice button/voice search work on both remotes and are both remotes flashing the yellow light on button presses (indicating BT instead of IR which would be red)?

If so, I stand corrected (and learned something in the process).


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

High Technology said:


> Thanks. Does the voice button/voice search work on both remotes and are both remotes flashing the yellow light on button presses (indicating BT instead of IR which would be red)?
> 
> If so, I stand corrected (and learned something in the process).


Voice works on both and both flash yellow.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

High Technology said:


> FWIW, The Slide Pro, I believe is a known issue with Hydra -- a software issue that wasn't properly tested.


I should have been more clear; I am not running Hydra. My Mini Vox is running the old GUI. This is just getting too confusing, 4 distinct pieces of hardware and two GUIs. (I know there are more than 4, but I believe it's 4 pieces of hardware that might run Hydra... Roamio, Bolt, Mini and Mini Vox) Plus a lot of people are confused still about the Mini and the Mini Vox. I'm still seeing posts that claim they're very similar, when in fact they are no more similar than the Roamio and the Bolt.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

BTW Thank you Nak for getting my TiVo Mini VOX's paired! post #17


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Some of you are going to get some satisfaction out of this...

In the spirit of dogfooding, I setup a BOLT VOX and 2 new MINI VOX's, all connected via MoCA with a separate MoCA Bridge. The BOLT VOX and MINI VOX paired to their remotes during setup just as they are supposed to do. But, the VOX Remote that came with the second MINI VOX would not pair with the MINI VOX. It would blink once red quickly (IR) and then would flash yellow slowly trying to pair. But, it would not blink quickly showing it had paired. So, I decided to carefully try everything we've told you guys to try:

- Unplugged the BOLT VOX and other MINI VOX so there was no possibility of the remote connecting to another TiVo box.
- Made sure there was no RF interference near the new MINI VOX
- Took the batteries out and replaced with new batteries
- Held the remote near, far, upside down, sideways, etc.
- Restarted the MINI

It still would flash red with key presses and slow blink yellow trying to pair. Then, I tried the next step (remote control Global Reset):

- Held down TiVo + Power, followed by 3 thumbs-down and ENTER

The remote still wouldn't pair. At this point, my wife commented - "Wow, if your customers have to go through this, they must be pissed". Yeah, thanks honey. So, I decided to try the old RF4CE reset that High Tech posted in #29 on this thread:

- Force the remote out of RF mode and into IR mode only - Hold down TiVo + the letter "C" button until the remote flashes red 3 times. Now, the remote should only flash red when pressing buttons.
- Point the remote at the MINI VOX and press <CLEAR><ENTER><CLEAR> 221 <CLEAR>. This clears the pairing table on the MINI, although this probably wasn't necessary since the MINI had never been paired with anything before. It can't hurt.
- Press any button (I used the up arrow) and see if the remote goes into pairing mode flashing slow yellow. You can also force it to enter pairing mode by holding down TiVo + BACK key.

At this point, my remote immediately paired with the MINI in RF mode and voice control worked. Since a couple of other people reported that this worked for them too, I'll have our customer support team update their instructions accordingly.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks. I learned a new item today: dogfooding. I wish it was a job requirement for everybody.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. I learned a new item today: dogfooding. I wish it was a job requirement for everybody.


Yeah...I wish I could get my developers to try and use our software - they would stop whining every time I give them a usability change.


----------



## jwilson2598 (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey @TiVo_Ted...Is this worth trying on my Bolt that I'm having Pairing issues with?


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

jwilson2598 said:


> Hey @TiVo_Ted...Is this worth trying on my Bolt that I'm having Pairing issues with?


If you are having trouble pairing, why wouldn't you try it?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVo_Ted said:


> So, I decided to try the old RF4CE reset that High Tech posted in #29 on this thread:
> 
> - Force the remote out of RF mode and into IR mode only - Hold down TiVo + the letter "C" button until the remote flashes red 3 times. Now, the remote should only flash red when pressing buttons.
> - Point the remote at the MINI VOX and press <CLEAR><ENTER><CLEAR> 221 <CLEAR>. This clears the pairing table on the MINI, although this probably wasn't necessary since the MINI had never been paired with anything before. It can't hurt.
> ...


Now the hard part to get the programmers to figure out why this is happening...

Scott


----------



## James Stephens (Nov 10, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Some of you are going to get some satisfaction out of this...
> So, I decided to try the old RF4CE reset that High Tech posted in #29 on this thread:
> 
> - Force the remote out of RF mode and into IR mode only - Hold down TiVo + the letter "C" button until the remote flashes red 3 times. Now, the remote should only flash red when pressing buttons.
> ...


Hello there, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I followed every step of the procedure above carefully with the VOX Remote that came with my MINI VOX and it did not work for me. When I pressed the up arrow the remote did not go into pairing mode and so I held down the Tivo + BACK key as suggested and the remote did then go into pairing mode flashing slow yellow but after around 20 seconds the flashing stopped as opposed to blinking quickly first as I understand should happen. When I press buttons on the remote it continues to flash red instead of yellow as before.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

I realize it was not suggested for TSN A92 folks, but I tried those Post #29 instructions, just in case. No go.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

I also have two A92 TiVo minis that will not pair with VOX remote/dongle. My ROAMIO Pro is working perfectly with VOX remote/voice commands. Should I call customer service to create a ticket or just wait patiently? I bought my Vox remotes/dongles from Amazon. I don't want to get stuck with a remote that doesn't work.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

There is an update coming (to RC9) that fixes the VOX pairing with an A92 mini. Some of us tested RC9 over the weekend and it does fix the pairing issue.

The following bugs are fixed in RC9:

V66 errors when going to Live TV on a Mini
VOX remote will not pair with an A92 series Mini
Occasional empty guides on DVRs and Minis
Stuttering after trick play, 30 sec skip or commercial skip
'Title not available' in the info bar
Lost live TV buffer when recording starts
There may be more, but those are the issues I saw and which were fixed.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

clintavila said:


> I also have two A92 TiVo minis that will not pair with VOX remote/dongle. My ROAMIO Pro is working perfectly with VOX remote/voice commands. Should I call customer service to create a ticket or just wait patiently? I bought my Vox remotes/dongles from Amazon. I don't want to get stuck with a remote that doesn't work.


If you PM me your TSN's (DVR & MINI's), I can get you RC9 soon. Full release probably won't be until next week.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

@TiVo_Ted Sending you a PM now. I'm having an issue where when I start live TV on a Mini Vox (only 2 connected so far), the live TV stutters initially. No audio for about 10 seconds with maybe 5-10 frame changes during that period. Then live TV works. If I change channels, this doesn't occur again. It's only with the initial stream of live TV.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

TiVo_Ted said:


> If you PM me your TSN's (DVR & MINI's), I can get you RC9 soon. Full release probably won't be until next week.


@TiVo_Ted -- sent TSN's earlier this morning... Will also likely have 3 more Mini-Vox TSNs to send tomorrow when I receive them. Thank you.


----------



## James Stephens (Nov 10, 2017)

James Stephens said:


> Hello there, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I followed every step of the procedure above carefully with the VOX Remote that came with my MINI VOX and it did not work for me. When I pressed the up arrow the remote did not go into pairing mode and so I held down the Tivo + BACK key as suggested and the remote did then go into pairing mode flashing slow yellow but after around 20 seconds the flashing stopped as opposed to blinking quickly first as I understand should happen. When I press buttons on the remote it continues to flash red instead of yellow as before.


Success!!

After providing the TSN for my MINI VOX to @TiVo_Ted earlier this afternoon the unit downloaded 21.R7.2.RC8-USH-11-A95 and after a reboot I was able to pair it in RF mode by holding down Tivo + BACK key.

Thanks @TiVo_Ted !!!


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Some of you are going to get some satisfaction out of this...
> 
> In the spirit of dogfooding, I setup a BOLT VOX and 2 new MINI VOX's, all connected via MoCA with a separate MoCA Bridge. The BOLT VOX and MINI VOX paired to their remotes during setup just as they are supposed to do. But, the VOX Remote that came with the second MINI VOX would not pair with the MINI VOX.
> 
> ...


Glad to be of service and thanks for the shout-out, Ted!

I know you said that you thought the device-side reset of the remote pairing isn't necessary, but that's the difference between the original "remote control reset" procedure that you posted and the combined "remote control + remote receiver in the device reset" that I posted. Something appears to be askew on the device side on the Bolt/Bolt Vox/Mini Vox devices that ends up getting reset when you issue that command.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

Downloaded 21.R7.2.RC8-A92-6-A92 and rebooted. Still won't pair up with my A92 series mini when I push TiVo and back button. I cleared the remote and started fresh but still no luck. Am I missing something? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

clintavila said:


> Downloaded 21.R7.2.RC8-A92-6-A92 and rebooted. Still won't pair up with my A92 series mini when I push TiVo and back button. I cleared the remote and started fresh but still no luck. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You need RC9 to fix the A92 voice remote problem. I submitted your TSN's so you should have it soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> You need RC9 to fix the A92 voice remote problem. I submitted your TSN's so you should have it soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking that might be the culprit. Thanks  again, Ted.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I just read this on the VOX sale page:
“and TiVo Mini when combined with Bluetooth® dongle (included)”
Any idea if that’s a true statement, i.e. the new, VOX remote works with an old Mini?


----------



## RibbitRibbit (Nov 4, 2017)

tvmaster2 said:


> I just read this on the VOX sale page:
> "and TiVo Mini when combined with Bluetooth® dongle (included)"
> Any idea if that's a true statement, i.e. the new, VOX remote works with an old Mini?


It's true. The VOX remote works with the original generation mini, but to get the voice-activated capability and non-line-of-sight you need both the TiVo Bluetooth dongle AND your mini must be running at least RC9. If either condition is not met, the remote will work only as an IR remote and no VOX.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I have RC9 and have successfully paired a Vox remote with an A92 (Original) Mini using the BT dongle.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> I just read this on the VOX sale page:
> "and TiVo Mini when combined with Bluetooth® dongle (included)"
> Any idea if that's a true statement, i.e. the new, VOX remote works with an old Mini?


And you know that you have to update to Hydra/gen 4 UI on your TiVo and Min to use it? (if you have not already)

Scott


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there a trick to get voice working on the new Mini Voxs? Just got 3 new Mini Voxs... They've been updated to RC9.. All 3 do not work with voice -- attempting to do so throws the microphone on the screen and after a few seconds I get a D402 error - Voice not currently available.

All 3 are paired and working fully in RF mode -- at least I get yellow flashes for everything.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Some of you are going to get some satisfaction out of this...
> 
> In the spirit of dogfooding, I setup a BOLT VOX and 2 new MINI VOX's, all connected via MoCA with a separate MoCA Bridge. The BOLT VOX and MINI VOX paired to their remotes during setup just as they are supposed to do. But, the VOX Remote that came with the second MINI VOX would not pair with the MINI VOX. It would blink once red quickly (IR) and then would flash yellow slowly trying to pair. But, it would not blink quickly showing it had paired. So, I decided to carefully try everything we've told you guys to try:
> 
> ...


Ted,

I pretty much did all of this today (my wife and daughter are visiting my sister-in-law, who has terminal cancer; I had to work until an hour ago). Unfortunately, despite several days of trying AND having RC9 installed, I cannot get my remote to pair with my Mini Vox in my daughter's playroom. The TSN is:

I've tried all above steps, taking out the battery and reinstalled it, rebooting the TiVo, clearing paired remotes, etc. etc. etc. No luck.


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Nak said:


> Here's the procedure I used. It paired fine after I did this.
> 
> *To perform a global reset of your remote control:*
> 
> ...


This worked for me! Thanks


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> I have RC9 and have successfully paired a Vox remote with an A92 (Original) Mini using the BT dongle.


Which VOX remote - I noticed there are two listed on the Tivo webstore site, one for Bolt, and one for Mini. Is the only difference that the version for Mini includes the Bluetooth dongle?


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> Which VOX remote - I noticed there are two listed on the Tivo webstore site, one for Bolt, and one for Mini. Is the only difference that the version for Mini includes the Bluetooth dongle?


Yup.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Diana Collins said:


> Yup.


cool. thanks.


----------



## timothy shea (Nov 26, 2017)

Diana Collins said:


> There is an update coming (to RC9) that fixes the VOX pairing with an A92 mini. Some of us tested RC9 over the weekend and it does fix the pairing issue.
> 
> The following bugs are fixed in RC9:
> 
> ...


Diana,

Does RC9 fix the last channel button issue as well?

Tim


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

Just got RC9 and it indeed fixed my A92 mini pairing issue.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

Got RC9 and my A92 minis are now fully VOXed. Only thing I'm noticing is that since the update I'm getting a lot of spinning circles when I click on show folders or click play. I never experienced that before the update. I'm hoping it improves. It can take up to 20 seconds for a show to start playing. Feels like an eternity. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## null145 (Aug 4, 2017)

I received RC9 and the bad news on my end is that it did nothing positive for my pairing issue on an A93 mini.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

null145 said:


> I received RC9 and the bad news on my end is that it did nothing positive for my pairing issue on an A93 mini.


Did you try the steps posted here?

Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode

Scott


----------



## null145 (Aug 4, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Did you try the steps posted here?
> 
> Tivo Mini Vox remote will NOT pair in RF mode
> 
> Scott


Yes, I did.


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

Earlier in the week I decided to shuffle some remotes around to play with the voice feature on my Bolt instead of the Mini... It took several resets using the "CEC221C" routine to get the Bolt remote to pair to the Mini Vox. I think it was maybe the 6th attempt (with 2-3 minutes of use between attempts) for it to finally pair up in RF/BT mode.

I also reset the Vox remote and the Bolt and that paired up instantly. 

So my thinking is that there is still something up with the Mini Vox software... and it's not the Vox remote firmware that is the issue. FWIW, the other TiVo was not running when I was pairing the remotes in either case -- I pulled the power to avoid interference...


----------



## rhoelzer (Jan 3, 2004)

I've been out of town and just got home. My minis have RC9. On one of them I can pair it but as soon as it pairs I don't get any remote response. It flashes yellow on button press but nothing. I can manually change the remote to IR mode or use another IR remote and it's fine. I can unplug the dongle and it will switch to IR mode and work. As soon as I plug the dongle back in it connects and no response. On a different mini it pairs and if I remove the dongle it won't reconnect or re-pair until I reboot the mini.

Any ideas??


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

On my new Mini Vox I tried everything in this thread and couldn't get the remote to pair. What finally ended up working was goign around and unplugging the power from the Roamio's and 2nd gen Mini's that were in nearby rooms. Then it finally paired.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> And you know that you have to update to Hydra/gen 4 UI on your TiVo and Min to use it? (if you have not already)
> 
> Scott


On BOTH the Roamio and A93 Mini as well? No HYDRA, no VOX?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tvmaster2 said:


> On BOTH the Roamio and A93 Mini as well? No HYDRA, no VOX?


Correct both for VOX and because the Mini and host have to be on the same UI.

Scott


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Correct both for VOX and because the Mini and host have to be on the same UI.
> 
> Scott


ok, thanks. Guess I won't be buying a VOX remote then, as I like my live-guide, two-column view too much


----------



## Russ p (Dec 9, 2017)

ClearToLand said:


> Thanks but I already knew that.
> 
> What I was suggesting (WAG to @jcthorne) was that since, as you posted:was the possibility of something in the gen3 software got 'scrambled' when he (probably had to) rolled back from the (assumed) as-delivered Mini Vox w/ gen4 software.
> 
> ...


Had same issue, press tivo +red c button same time, then hit live tv. This pairs in rf and b tooth


----------



## rhoelzer (Jan 3, 2004)

I haven't seen anyone with my exact issue but this could help somewhere. I had called support before without much help, but I emailed them the other day because i was getting concerned about being able to return the remote. They added me to the case and sent me a couple troubleshooting documents. One of the things I hadn't seen before was Clear, Enter, Clear, 221, Clear to clear any pairing. I did this and then re-paired and it's working.



rhoelzer said:


> I've been out of town and just got home. My minis have RC9. On one of them I can pair it but as soon as it pairs I don't get any remote response. It flashes yellow on button press but nothing. I can manually change the remote to IR mode or use another IR remote and it's fine. I can unplug the dongle and it will switch to IR mode and work. As soon as I plug the dongle back in it connects and no response. On a different mini it pairs and if I remove the dongle it won't reconnect or re-pair until I reboot the mini.
> 
> Any ideas??


----------



## Banana-Heads (Feb 26, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> There is an update coming (to RC9) that fixes the VOX pairing with an A92 mini. Some of us tested RC9 over the weekend and it does fix the pairing issue.
> 
> The following bugs are fixed in RC9:
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the update. When turning on the Mini it always defaults to channel 1 instead of the last channel viewed. I'm not the only one experiencing this and hope it is addressed as well.

I don't call your outsourced support because it's awful.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Banana-Heads said:


> Looking forward to the update. When turning on the Mini it always defaults to channel 1 instead of the last channel viewed. I'm not the only one experiencing this and hope it is addressed as well.
> 
> I don't call your outsourced support because it's awful.


That issue was resolved for me by RC11. BTW: I don't work for TiVo, so it isn't my "outsourced support."


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> That issue was resolved for me by RC11. BTW: I don't work for TiVo, so it isn't my "outsourced support."


I was not aware of RC11. Is it being pushed out now? Is it bug  fixes?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

See: TiVo software release 21.7.2.RC11 (Hydra) bug fix list

RC11 started rolling out on or about 11/28.


----------



## Intheswamp (Nov 15, 2017)

Ok, my ignorant comments. (Ignorant in the sense that I really don't know the terminology or what I'm doing.  ).

My VOX remote was working with my Mini VOX but I suppose it was in IR mode due to the red light on the remote. The VOX control would not work...the Mini VOX would simply give me a note that I needed to go into the menu to the remote setup screen...a C501(?). Well, when I'd go there it would say something about pressing any button on the remote and it would pair...that produced "nada, zilch, zero, etc.,".

I followed what Nak(?) mentioned about covering the end of the remote with the LED on it, pressing both the Tivo button and TV button at the same time until the LED stayed on. I then pressed the <Thumbs Down> button three times in a row and then the <Enter> button. All this time and until the end of this procedure I had the remote within 1-1/2 feet of the Mini VOX box. Sorry, but after doing the previous button presses I can't remember if the remote's LED did anything at that time or not. But, VOX control would not work and I *think* nothing else would work...but I could be wrong. I'd read where a reboot was used by some people so....I pulled the Mini VOX's power plug and let it sit a moment (or two). Then plugged the power back up. I waited. The Mini VOX gave me the regular Tivo icon and the "Almost there." message that it usually does when booting up. I waited some more. The regular Tivo screen came up as usual. I patiently stood there holding the remote close to the Mini VOX box. I waited a little more. Then I noted that the remote's red LED flashed...it flashed some more...it flashed yellow, it repeatedly flashed yellow, it did the hokey-pokey. And then....the remote quit flashing. Then I stood there scared to move....should I put my left foot it or shoot I shake it all about...???? I tentatively pressed the microphone button and a little icon (of a microphone(?)...I really can't remember what it was) came on at the bottom of the screen and I timidly said "David Jeremiah".... SHAZAMMMM!!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED!!!!!!!! YIPPPPPIIIIEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've still got to figure out how the search function pulls stuff up...it seems it's searching for streaming stuff but not sure if it's searching for my recordings from OTA. A little more research on that. But, the VOX command is definitely working!!!!

So, that's my experience with it. Not sure if this will help anybody at all, but maybe someone can glean something from it...or at least in reading it they can kill some time so they don't have to rake those leaves, or take the garbage out. 

Best wishes to all and to all a good night!!!!!!!!
Ed


----------



## Jcalab8482 (Dec 24, 2017)

jcthorne said:


> I have had my new tivo mini vox for a few days now and its mostly working. Even got plex up and running pretty well on it tonight.
> 
> What will NOT work is the Vox remote in RF mode. It simply will not pair with the mini Vox. Tried all the tips at tivo.com/support, the back/tivo button, the tvpower/tivo button, it tries to pair while on the pairing screen but it does not work. Occasionally it will think its paired but will do nothing until I reset it and its back in RF mode.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem after spending $1200 on Tivo's for my house. This is ridiculous. Help me please.


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

I ordered my mini with my Bolt right before Christmas directly from Tivo but waited to set it up until now because of vacation and weather (had to move cables out side from one splitter to another). I tried setting it up by going into the menu then pressing both the tivo button and the back button until the activity lit up red then releasing them. It would just slow blink until it timed out. Finally I rebooted my tivo mini and it paired within second. I also had issues getting the tuning adapter to connect. Finally it did after rebooting both the tuning adapter and my Tivo Bolt Vox.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Of course you are correct here. I just sent an all-caps email to our customer support people to get them to stop doing this.
> 
> Bluetooth pairing is clearly an issue here. The old BOLT remote is RF4CE, the new VOX Remote is Bluetooth. The MINI VOX has built-in support for both. The issue we are having is with Bluetooth pairing, and I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. The problem is not widespread, but it is clearly happening to some. I'm going to try to post the official reset procedure here shortly to have you guys give it a try. I'm getting these instructions from our remote team, not customer support.


I just received (4/4/18) a brand new mini fox direct from Tivo and the remote will not pair in Bluetooth mode. Please help.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm having issues getting the pairing to complete with a newly installed Mini Vox as well, and honestly had a bit of difficulty in getting a remote that I ordered separately to pair with my older Bolt (though that finally worked).

Nothing seems to be getting the mini Vox to behave though. Hitting the Voice button just gives me the D400 message


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

terpfan1980 said:


> I'm having issues getting the pairing to complete with a newly installed Mini Vox as well, and honestly had a bit of difficulty in getting a remote that I ordered separately to pair with my older Bolt (though that finally worked).
> 
> Nothing seems to be getting the mini Vox to behave though. Hitting the Voice button just gives me the D400 message


.... and darned if I wasn't finally able to get the thing to pair last night. One last try, pulling the plug on the Mini Vox, plugging it back in, and repeatedly hitting the "Live TV" button while the box was booting up (after putting the Remote into pairing mode one more time) seemed to have finally gotten the darned thing to pair.
Definitely not as smooth as would be hoped for, but glad to have gotten it paired finally.


----------



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

terpfan1980 said:


> .... and darned if I wasn't finally able to get the thing to pair last night. One last try, pulling the plug on the Mini Vox, plugging it back in, and repeatedly hitting the "Live TV" button while the box was booting up (after putting the Remote into pairing mode one more time) seemed to have finally gotten the darned thing to pair.
> Definitely not as smooth as would be hoped for, but glad to have gotten it paired finally.


I had tried everything else in this thread without success. Then I tried your reboot + live tv button method and finally got my remote to pair. Thank you.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

High Technology said:


> Has anyone having problems tried the following:
> 
> 1) Put Remote in IR mode -- HOLD DOWN <TIVO> and <C> until you get three red flashes. Now the remote should control the TiVo, in IR mode (you get a red flash at every key press). Press LIVETV and tune to any channel you receive.
> 
> ...


BOOM, you are the man! Had a fresh out of the box Mini Vox with the Gen 3 (Old interface) and nothing was working.

Thanks!


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

thompsr2 said:


> I had tried everything else in this thread without success. Then I tried your reboot + live tv button method and finally got my remote to pair. Thank you.


This was the only thing that worked for me as well...Why don't the instructions that TiVo gives you work?


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

High Technology said:


> Has anyone having problems tried the following:
> 
> 1) Put Remote in IR mode -- HOLD DOWN <TIVO> and <C> until you get three red flashes. Now the remote should control the TiVo, in IR mode (you get a red flash at every key press). Press LIVETV and tune to any channel you receive.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!

I just spent an hour+ trying to get my remote to pair after having followed the procedure to control two TiVos by setting different remote IDs. For the life of me I couldn't get the remote to re-pair in RF mode. This fixed it!


----------



## MMorrow (Nov 13, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> There is an update coming (to RC9) that fixes the VOX pairing with an A92 mini. Some of us tested RC9 over the weekend and it does fix the pairing issue.


Is RC9/RC11 still available for use with A92 mini/BT dongle and Bolt combo? My Bolt is brand new and the mini was upgraded to "Experience" once the two were linked, but still only IR mode works from the VOX remote. I've PM'd TiVo_Ted twice with TSN's but never got a response or upgraded version. Calls to TiVo support resorting in going thru their "clearing remote and repairing" scripts (sometimes multiple times) until they get frustraited and send out a replacement remote to no avail. If the upgraded version of software is the solution, then how do I get it, for support seems to know nothing about this solution?


----------



## MMorrow (Nov 13, 2007)

johnm4 said:


> ... For the life of me I couldn't get the remote to re-pair in RF mode. This fixed it!


Were you working with an A92 mini? If so, what version of software is on it?


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

MMorrow said:


> Were you working with an A92 mini? If so, what version of software is on it?


Oh sorry this was actually a Bolt+ Vox.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

MMorrow said:


> Is RC9/RC11 still available for use with A92 mini/BT dongle and Bolt combo? My Bolt is brand new and the mini was upgraded to "Experience" once the two were linked, but still only IR mode works from the VOX remote. I've PM'd TiVo_Ted twice with TSN's but never got a response or upgraded version. Calls to TiVo support resorting in going thru their "clearing remote and repairing" scripts (sometimes multiple times) until they get frustraited and send out a replacement remote to no avail. If the upgraded version of software is the solution, then how do I get it, for support seems to know nothing about this solution?


We have an A92 mini paired with a Vox remote, but we paired it months ago. That version is no longer current, but the latest build of Hydra is still working with the Vox remote.


----------



## MMorrow (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the insight Diana. Perhaps that version was required to establish the BT pairing, and the latest can only maintain it. It is also possible I got a bad BT dongle, for I only have the one to try with.


----------



## Arthur Kelley (Nov 28, 2018)

After initial install and startup new Mini Vox 4k remote did not and would not pair as RF. The remote setup menu reported [unknown] but at the same time claimed a remote was paired. Executed all of the TIVO published instructions/remedies multiple times. Spent some quality time with TIVO phone support doing the same procedures. TIVO ordered a new remote. I was skeptical. Looked at Intheswamp post #103 on this thread. Said, hmmm..., why did I not try the old reboot trick. Followed instructions in post #103. Now the remote is in RF (amber light) mode and remote settings menu reports [paired]. YEAH!.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Arthur Kelley said:


> The remote is in RF (amber light) mode and remote settings menu now reports [paired]. YEAH!.


Does that big blue button show you a microphone on the screen?


----------



## brimorga (Oct 22, 2016)

I had a similar problem pairing my vox remote in RF mode to the new vox mini. What finally worked is I swapped remotes between Voxs. For some reason, it paired right up when I swapped the vox remotes between vox minis. Good thing I bought 2 vox minis!


----------



## Arthur Kelley (Nov 28, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Does that big blue button show you a microphone on the screen?


Yes. The VOX remote microphone button invokes a microphone icon on the screen. At the end of the restart, and when it looked as though I finally had an amber light on the remote, I pushed the microphone button. The screen showed a microphone icon and for a moment complained there was no paired remote, but that went away immediately and I was able to use voice to ask for the Guide. The guide appeared.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Arthur Kelley said:


> Yes. The VOX remote microphone button invokes a microphone icon on the screen. At the end of the restart, and when it looked as though I finally had an amber light on the remote, I pushed the microphone button. The screen showed a microphone icon and for a moment complained there was no paired remote, but that went away immediately and I was able to use voice to ask for the Guide. The guide appeared.


Great. BTW, that's not RF, it's BLE. See my signature for a link to abbreviations.


----------



## Arthur Kelley (Nov 28, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Great. BTW, that's not RF, it's BLE. See my signature for a link to abbreviations.


Yes, I figured BLE, yet TIVO uses RF in their documentation.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Arthur Kelley said:


> Yes, I figured BLE, yet TIVO uses RF in their documentation.


Would you like me to list a few dozen documentation errors? 

OK/S


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Great. BTW, that's not RF, it's BLE. See my signature for a link to abbreviations.


All Bluetooth is RF, but not all RF is Bluetooth.


----------



## casino187 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have had an older remtoe paired with a mini vox, but now I'm having trouble doing so. Can someone verify that you can pair and older tivo mini remote with a newer vox mini? or did something change? Can't get it to work now with 2 tivos and 2 different remotes.


----------



## Buell Hollister (Dec 17, 2018)

Intheswamp said:


> Ok, my ignorant comments. (Ignorant in the sense that I really don't know the terminology or what I'm doing.  ).
> 
> My VOX remote was working with my Mini VOX but I suppose it was in IR mode due to the red light on the remote. The VOX control would not work...the Mini VOX would simply give me a note that I needed to go into the menu to the remote setup screen...a C501(?). Well, when I'd go there it would say something about pressing any button on the remote and it would pair...that produced "nada, zilch, zero, etc.,".
> 
> ...


Wish I'd found your post before I'd spent hours trying to pair it!!! Tivo should include your advice if having problems. Note: I was also patient when following your steps


----------



## brian163 (Apr 17, 2009)

Buell Hollister said:


> Wish I'd found your post before I'd spent hours trying to pair it!!! Tivo should include your advice if having problems. Note: I was also patient when following your steps


I too tried all the Tivo remote procedures to no avail, until I got it into the mode where it flashes amber each time you push a key. Then I rebooted the Mini and upon startup it finally paired.


----------



## Edeanjones2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nak said:


> Here's the procedure I used. It paired fine after I did this.
> 
> *To perform a global reset of your remote control:*
> 
> ...


Was having this issue, and doing this global reset worked beautifully for me! Thank you!


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

High Technology said:


> Has anyone having problems tried the following:
> 
> 1) Put Remote in IR mode -- HOLD DOWN <TIVO> and <C> until you get three red flashes. Now the remote should control the TiVo, in IR mode (you get a red flash at every key press). Press LIVETV and tune to any channel you receive.
> 
> ...


That and the universal reset did the trick for my vox remote that wasn't paired with my mini vox out of the box.

Shouldn't my original slide remote work via bluetooth with the Mini Vox? Don't really care about voice and hydra. The keyboard would be nice though.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> Shouldn't my original slide remote work via bluetooth with the Mini Vox? Don't really care about voice and hydra. The keyboard would be nice though.


Different Bluetooth spec. VOX uses BLE.

Bluetooth Low Energy - Wikipedia


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Different Bluetooth spec. VOX uses BLE.
> 
> Bluetooth Low Energy - Wikipedia


Bugger. Adapter it is.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad W (Apr 3, 2019)

I bought a Mini VOX and was unable to get its remote to pair until I REPLACED the batteries that came with it.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I had a dickens of a time getting my remote to pair back to my TiVo Bolt after pairing it with the Cable companies Tivo to test the Vox remote.


----------



## mb117 (Nov 26, 2009)

High Technology said:


> Has anyone having problems tried the following:
> 
> 1) Put Remote in IR mode -- HOLD DOWN <TIVO> and <C> until you get three red flashes. Now the remote should control the TiVo, in IR mode (you get a red flash at every key press). Press LIVETV and tune to any channel you receive.
> 
> ...


The above worked for me. I had a new mini vox that would not pair in RF no matter what I tried. This did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

None of the advice worked when trying to get my VOX remote to poor with Mini VOX -- UNITL I changed the batteries that came with the remote

Ditto - None of the advice worked when trying to get my VOX remote to poor with Mini VOX -- UNITL I changed the batteries that came with the remote. Remote paired now.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Are you suggesting that battery strength was enough to cause pairing issues? Ie weak or inferior batteries?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JACKASTOR said:


> Are you suggesting that battery strength was enough to cause pairing issues? Ie weak or inferior batteries?


TiVo should add something for remote diagnostics that shows battery strength.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

So I'm an idiot and bought the Tivo Vox remote without the dongle. Does anyone have a dongle they'd be willing to sell me? Or is there a non-Tivo dongle that might work that I could buy through Amazon?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

jaj2276 said:


> So I'm an idiot and bought the Tivo Vox remote without the dongle. Does anyone have a dongle they'd be willing to sell me? Or is there a non-Tivo dongle that might work that I could buy through Amazon?


TiVo | Buy TiVo VOX Bluetooth USB Dongle


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

JACKASTOR said:


> TiVo | Buy TiVo VOX Bluetooth USB Dongle


Yes I was prepared to buy that until they said it was $12.50 S&H. At that price point I'd rather buy a new remote which would be about $5 more at Amazon. I'm hoping that either someone has an extra one that they can turn in to cash -OR- someone can point me to a cheaper alternative.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

You may get lucky with eBay (avoiding a ridiculous s/h charge).


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I guess this is why I can't get my Vox Remote to pair with my Roamio Pro in RF mode, just ordered one and will see how it goes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had this problem. Seems to be something in the room putting out IR. I have a camera in the room that can do night vision and a Bissell filter that can detect when it's dark. I turned off night vision on the camera but whenever it's dark in the room the remote will not work, but if I turn on all the lights it does. I suspect something is putting out IR in the dark that is overwhelming the TiVo and making it not detect the remote even though it's behind the TV and paired via RF.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

To clarify, it's my fault for choosing the wrong remote on Amazon. I bought the Tivo Vox remote for Tivo Bolt/Edge for $25. There's a Tivo Vox for Tivo Roamio for $30 that is the exact same remote but also ships with the dongle (so the dongle is effectively worth about $5). Apparently the Tivo Vox is IR/Bluetooth whereas the Roamio is IR/RF. I suppose I could buy the Tivo Vox for Roamio remote, use the dongle, and then try to sell the Tivo Vox remote to Bolt/Edge owners? That's probably what I'll end up doing since it doesn't seem like anyone has any dongles lying around.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I guess this is why I can't get my Vox Remote to pair with my Roamio Pro in RF mode, just ordered one and will see how it goes.


The VOX remote doesn't use "RF". It uses "BLE". My story: Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails

I use the dongle with my Roamio running TE4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I was able to pair my Slide Pro, which is RF, to my VOX Mini. So I don't think that's true. Although the keyboard doesn't work, so maybe there is some difference. But this is literally the same remote I had previously paired to a Mini v2 so they must support the same RF standard.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I was able to pair my Slide Pro, which is RF, to my VOX Mini. So I don't think that's true. Although the keyboard doesn't work, so maybe there is some difference. But this is literally the same remote I had previously paired to a Mini v2 so they must support the same RF standard.


That's strange. Running TE3?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> That's strange. Running TE3?


Yes


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> The VOX remote doesn't use "RF". It uses "BLE". My story: Mini VOX, TE3, and RF Remote fails
> 
> I use the dongle with my Roamio running TE4.


Hmm, ok, I remember talking with you about this before but I didn't recall the Bluetooth thing with the Vox remote.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> That's strange. Running TE3?


I recall, when the Mini VOX came out, there being a thread, or a bunch of posts, on this topic--that yes, the Slide Pro remote will work with the Mini VOX, but only the top will work, not the hidden layer underneath.

I'll say it again: TiVo just has left cash on the table by not modernizing the Slide Pro remote thru the current generations of TiVo and Mini boxes--and, indeed, by having abandoned the Slide Pro remote. I just don't get it, with an award-winning and acclaimed device.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm with you there. Three different non IR technologies, learning, non learning with no consistency. I simplified my setup to do away with Harmony, and all I did was shoot myself in the foot. My defunct branded TV has no 4 digit code. My nice learning slide remote won't work fully featured with the mini vox so I'm using a lesser remote that won't learn the TV code. 

I would've been happy with IR and RF. Make a standard programmable backlit remote and an upgraded learning slide remote and call it a day.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaj2276 said:


> To clarify, it's my fault for choosing the wrong remote on Amazon. I bought the Tivo Vox remote for Tivo Bolt/Edge for $25. There's a Tivo Vox for Tivo Roamio for $30 that is the exact same remote but also ships with the dongle (so the dongle is effectively worth about $5). Apparently the Tivo Vox is IR/Bluetooth whereas the Roamio is IR/RF. I suppose I could buy the Tivo Vox for Roamio remote, use the dongle, and then try to sell the Tivo Vox remote to Bolt/Edge owners? That's probably what I'll end up doing since it doesn't seem like anyone has any dongles lying around.


An approach that sometimes has worked: you could call TiVo customer support up, explain that you didn't know that you needed to order a remote with a dongle (and that you didn't even know what a dongle was), and then ask if they would be able to do you the courtesy of shipping you a dongle (charge-free) so that you can use the dongle. Some might say that this has worked in some cases . . . .  TiVo indeed can be considerate and obliging.

Also, if you're still within the Amazon return period, you simply could return the current remote (and likely not even pay return shipping, noting in the reason for return that it's an item webpage issue in not making clear that the item was not the version to choose for earlier TiVo box models), and then purchase the needed version.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> An approach that sometimes has worked: you could call TiVo customer support up, explain that you didn't know that you needed to order a remote with a dongle (and that you didn't even know what a dongle was), and then ask if they would be able to do you the courtesy of shipping you a dongle (charge-free) so that you can use the dongle. Some might say that this has worked in some cases . . . .  TiVo indeed can be considerate and obliging.
> 
> Also, if you're still within the Amazon return period, you simply could return the current remote (and likely not even pay return shipping, noting in the reason for return that it's an item webpage issue in not making clear that the item was not the version to choose for earlier TiVo box models), and then purchase the needed version.


Ya I debated on whether to return it to Amazon but I just couldn't pull the trigger and "blame" Amazon (and have it eat whatever cost incurred). I understand it's a bazillion dollar company and no chance Amazon gives one f*ck about me but I couldn't do it.

I should be getting the Tivo Vox remote + dongle today and I'll put the Tivo Vox remote w/o dongle on ebay today at $20 and hopefully get someone to bite who doesn't know about Amazon.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaj2276 said:


> Ya I debated on whether to return it to Amazon but I just couldn't pull the trigger and "blame" Amazon (and have it eat whatever cost incurred). I understand it's a bazillion dollar company and no chance Amazon gives one f*ck about me but I couldn't do it.
> 
> I should be getting the Tivo Vox remote + dongle today and I'll put the Tivo Vox remote w/o dongle on ebay today at $20 and hopefully get someone to bite who doesn't know about Amazon.


Or if you want to pay the return shipping (it'll be what, $5 or $6?), just return it via Amazon and pay it, if Amazon imposes a charge; or return it via a Kohl's, for which there's no return charge.  You'll almost certainly do better than selling on eBay, and with much less bother . . . .


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

Incredibly someone paid more for it (barely) on eBay than what I paid on Amazon. Granted, I provided free shipping through eBay so I ended up losing $7 on the whole thing, but at least I didn't put it back on Amazon to have to eat any "markdown."


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jaj2276 said:


> Incredibly someone paid more for it (barely) on eBay than what I paid on Amazon. Granted, I provided free shipping through eBay so I ended up losing $7 on the whole thing, but at least I didn't put it back on Amazon to have to eat any "markdown."


I did that once as a buyer, because PayPal had sent me a major $-off coupon for use on eBay, and so my cost thru eBay still was significantly below the Amazon price. The crazy world of high finance, lol.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

They have 8% cashback right now. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

So this thread is almost 3 years old now, and the same problem is occurring.

Bought a new Mini Vox, and it will not pair via RF. It just blinks amber then stops after a while.
It would not pair out of the box.
I forced it into IR mode, went to the Remote pairing screen, held Tivo & Back, solid red, it then blinked amber then stopped after a few seconds. Still only IR.
Tried the remote global reset.
I tried every guide, article, trick I could find. Still no successful RF pairing.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Gene S said:


> So this thread is almost 3 years old now, and the same problem is occurring.
> 
> Bought a new Mini Vox, and it will not pair via RF. It just blinks amber then stops after a while.
> It would not pair out of the box.
> ...


I had the same problem and can't recall the precise steps but after trying many times I was able to get it to pair.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Dumb question. Did you go into the menu on the Mini Vox to pair the remote? Or did you just expect it to pair on its own? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I ran into the same problem recently. The remote was actually pairing to my Edge which was downstairs in another room. I ended up having to reset the pairing on the Edge and unplugging it. Then I got the remote to pair to the Mini VOX. Maybe yours is pairing to a different device also?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

That's why I would make sure you go into the Mini's menu and put it in Pairing, then put the remote in Pairing mode and have it right next to the mini.

But if you have other tivo units around, can't hurt to pull the plug on them. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

dbpaddler said:


> Dumb question. Did you go into the menu on the Mini Vox to pair the remote? Or did you just expect it to pair on its own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Both.

I expect it to pair on it's own, as that what the documentation says should happen on a new device. 
"Your remote control should be ready to use in RF mode after you complete Guided Setup.

That did not happen.

I also did go into the Mini Vox remote set-up screen and while still on that screen followed the directions given. That did not work.
I tried all the steps and tricks listed in this thread and others. Nothing worked.

However, what did work, was out of frustration, pulling the plug, and walked away from it for 2 days.
I plugged it back in, and the RF paired as soon as it finished booted up.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Gene S said:


> However, what did work, was out of frustration, pulling the plug, and walked away from it for 2 days.
> I plugged it back in, and the RF paired as soon as it finished booted up.


You mean, you didn't try that _first_?


----------



## Joey Paree (May 8, 2018)

Hey All, I recently purchased a new Tivo Mini VOX A95 model from Best Buy. Got home and get everything hooked up and had to wait for Tivo to add it to my account. Once added, the setup was pretty typical. Now at first I was still on T3 because my older minis sucked with the T4 software. But since I went ahead with installing the T4 software today. The mini vox did notify me and completed the update. Well even prior to doing the upgrade I was having a problem pairing the remote. Which is another reason I decided to upgrade the software. Called Tivo technical support and they were useless... The rep actually told me that I likely purchased a unit that is DOA! I have tried every piece of advice in this blog. Can anyone please point me in the right direct without having to cart this POS back down to Best Buy? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you Joe


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Joey Paree said:


> Hey All, I recently purchased a new Tivo Mini VOX A95 model from Best Buy. Got home and get everything hooked up and had to wait for Tivo to add it to my account. Once added, the setup was pretty typical. Now at first I was still on T3 because my older minis sucked with the T4 software. But since I went ahead with installing the T4 software today. The mini vox did notify me and completed the update. Well even prior to doing the upgrade I was having a problem pairing the remote. Which is another reason I decided to upgrade the software. Called Tivo technical support and they were useless... The rep actually told me that I likely purchased a unit that is DOA! I have tried every piece of advice in this blog. Can anyone please point me in the right direct without having to cart this POS back down to Best Buy? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you Joe


Do a global reset on the remote
How to Program a New TiVo Remote - Tips and Troubleshooting
That has resolved most "I have a VOX remote on a 4K mini and it won't pair" issues related to changing the mini from TE3 to TE4, etc


----------



## BruDeal (May 31, 2020)

It's amazing that this issue still exists 3 years later with a brand new TiVO Mini VOX (model TCDA95000) purchased in July 2020 at Best Buy. My main DVR is a TiVO Bolt OTA (a few months old) and this is the only Mini in my setup. The Mini VOX software version 21.9.7.v10-USH-11-A95.

It did not come paired out of the box.

I've tried almost every combination of the suggestions in this thread to no avail. 

Pairing from the Remote Setup Menu
Pairing by hitting TiVO + Back button
Global Reset 
Press and hold the TiVo + TV Power buttons until the activity indicator blinks red.
Press Thumbs Down 3 times, then press Enter.

Tried Pairing Again (many times between various actions)
Unplugged Mini VOX (many times between various actions)
Unplugged BOLT OTA
Unplugged unnecessary electronics next to Mini
Pressed Live TV while Mini VOX restarted (multiple times)
Replaced Remote Batteries with New (even though it came with factory-new batteries)
Hokey Pokey from post 103
The only thing that I can't do is the CEC21C reset procedure in Post 29 (TiVO+C, Live TV, Clear, Enter, Clear, 221, Clear). The problem is when I hit Enter, it changes to the last channel I previously viewed. When I enter 221, it gives me a V99 error that there is no signal for that channel (it attempted to change to channel 221 which I do not have). I don't think this sequence works for the newer A95 remotes. The Enter key duplicates as a "Last Channel" key.

TiVO+C will make it so each key flashes red.

When I attempt to Pair, it flashes yellow for around 30 seconds. Any subsequent key press flashes yellow again for another 30 seconds. Hitting the blue Voice key doesn't work (drum bang). Seems to be in IR mode. Can't get it programmed to RF.

I haven't called TiVO Support yet. Based on others' experience, I'm dreading that.

Very time consuming & frustrating. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@BruDeal, Which of these does your guide look like on both the Minis and Roamio, top or bottom?
Does TE3 and TE4 software offer different streaming apps for Roamio?


----------



## BruDeal (May 31, 2020)

mdavej said:


> @BruDeal, Which of these does your guide look like on both the Minis and Roamio, top or bottom?
> Does TE3 and TE4 software offer different streaming apps for Roamio?


I don't have a Roamio. I have a BOLT OTA. Both my Mini VOX & BOLT OTA are on TE4 (I looked a the Guide pics in the post you referenced).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BruDeal said:


> It's amazing that this issue still exists 3 years later with a brand new TiVO Mini VOX (model TCDA95000) purchased in July 2020 at Best Buy. My main DVR is a TiVO Bolt OTA (a few months old) and this is the only Mini in my setup. The Mini VOX software version 21.9.7.v10-USH-11-A95.
> 
> It did not come paired out of the box.
> 
> ...


I have some really weird issue where mine will lose it's RF connection when all the lights are off and the room is dark. If I turn them on then it reconnects and works perfectly. I have no idea what's causing it. I'm guessing that something in the room is using an IR sensor to detect the dark and that the signal from that is somehow overloading the Mini and preventing the remote from working, but I haven't been able to pin down which device it is.

Anyway the reason I bring this up is because I had a similar issue getting it to pair in the first place. I actually moved it to another room and it paired just fine, then I moved it back and it continued to work except for when the room is dark. So maybe you'll have luck temporarily moving it to a different room to get it paired and then moving it back like I did.


----------



## BruDeal (May 31, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> I have some really weird issue where mine will lose it's RF connection when all the lights are off and the room is dark. If I turn them on then it reconnects and works perfectly. I have no idea what's causing it. I'm guessing that something in the room is using an IR sensor to detect the dark and that the signal from that is somehow overloading the Mini and preventing the remote from working, but I haven't been able to pin down which device it is.
> 
> Anyway the reason I bring this up is because I had a similar issue getting it to pair in the first place. I actually moved it to another room and it paired just fine, then I moved it back and it continued to work except for when the room is dark. So maybe you'll have luck temporarily moving it to a different room to get it paired and then moving it back like I did.


Hello Dan. Interesting & odd experience you have about loosing the pairing when the room is dark. <humph> Good luck on that.

I tried your suggestion & moved the Mini & remote to another room, but it still would not pair.

However, I made a breakthrough. I turned off my Bolt, did a global reset on the Bolt remote, & then was able to pair the Bolt remote with the Mini. I then did the opposite and paired the Mini remote with the Bolt. It worked! I'll keep them this way since they're both working. Voice button works on both.

This has been a major pain, but its working. <long sigh>


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BruDeal said:


> Hello Dan. Interesting & odd experience you have about loosing the pairing when the room is dark. <humph> Good luck on that.
> 
> I tried your suggestion & moved the Mini & remote to another room, but it still would not pair.
> 
> ...


I wonder if I actually had the same issue. The room I was originally pairing it in was right next to the living room where the Bolt is. The one where it worked is in the back of the house about as far away from the Bolt as I could get. Maybe the Bolt was interfering with the pairing and moving it to that other room just took it out of range.

Probably unrelated to the dark room issue, but could explain the initial pairing issue I had.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

Just an update. I was able to pair a new vox remote with my A93 Tivo Mini with the bluetooth dongle. You need to go to the remote pairing menu. Then, it should automatically pair. It did for me as of this post with current software.

I use a Tivo HD on the same TV, so I put tape over the IR transmitter on the remote and the receiver inside the Mini, so I can use both my older remote with the Tivo HD and not have it affect the Mini, and the new vox remote not affect the Tivo HD. Everything works nicely.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

emuman100 said:


> I was able to pair a new vox remote with my A93 Tivo Mini with the bluetooth dongle.


Is your Mini running TE3/20.* or TE4/21.* software version? 



emuman100 said:


> I use a Tivo HD on the same TV, so I put tape over the IR transmitter on the remote and the receiver inside the Mini, so I can use both my older remote with the Tivo HD and not have it affect the Mini, and the new vox remote not affect the Tivo HD. E


This can also be accomplished by setting the IR remote address for the boxes and remotes. (see here)


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Is your Mini running TE3/20.* or TE4/21.* software version?


It shows 20.7.4d.RC15-A93-6-A93. That was the latest version it updated to back in July 2022. The Mini LUX runs 21.*, right?



krkaufman said:


> This can also be accomplished by setting the IR remote address for the boxes and remotes. (see here)


I don't think you can do that on a Tivo HD. Or as long as the address is set to something other than 0, it won't control the Tivo HD?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

emuman100 said:


> I don't think you can do that on a Tivo HD. Or as long as the address is set to something other than 0, it won't control the Tivo HD?


Pretty sure that it applies to all TiVo boxes. As mentioned, you just need to make sure that both the box and remote get customized to the same unique (within IR range) non-zero IR remote address.

Settjng a box to IR remote address 0 (default) allows control regardless of the remote’s IR address. Setting a remote to IR address 0 allows it to control any box, regardless of a box’s IR remote address setting.


----------



## emuman100 (Jul 3, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Settjng a box to IR remote address 0 (default) allows control regardless of the remote’s IR address. Setting a remote to IR address 0 allows it to control any box, regardless of a box’s IR remote address setting.


So for this to work, the Mini remote would have to be set to a non-zero address and the Mini set with that address? The Mini remote set to a non-zero address will prevent it from controlling the Tivo HD and the Mini set to that non-zero address would prevent the Tivo HD remote from controlling the Mini?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

emuman100 said:


> So for this to work, the Mini remote would have to be set to a non-zero address and the Mini set with that address? The Mini remote set to a non-zero address will prevent it from controlling the Tivo HD and the Mini set to that non-zero address would prevent the Tivo HD remote from controlling the Mini?


Yes, presuming the TiVo HD and its remote have also been set to a unique non-zero IR remote address. 

In our setup, even though we were using RF remotes for a co-located Mini and Roamio, we still configured the devices and remotes in this way, to avoid accidental cross-control should one of the remotes briefly fallback to IR mode.


----------

